# Early Hop Additions to AVOID



## bbqzookeeper (4/1/19)

Kenf said:


> So it’s ok in a SMaSH? Was thinking of the Pale Malt and a Galaxy as my first attempt





solidute said:


> Don't smash with galaxy, too harsh for early additions. I'd suggest something like mosaic or Amarillo
> 
> But the malt should be ok in a smash



So I read this in the Coopers Malt thread, and it resounded with my experience brewing with Galaxy - why mine is so bad (apart from my own faults/capabilities).

Can anyone else shed light on what *they* would avoid for early addition (bittering) hops, from either a resource or from experience? Might help others, as this post above has helped me.


----------



## Charst (4/1/19)

Hops High in the oil Cohumulone are supposed to impart a harsher bitterness. Galaxy can be harsh but Ive done a smash all Galaxy and enjoyed it.


----------



## bevan (5/1/19)

The stone and wood pacific ale clone recipe does with galaxy. If you FWH the early bittering addition it’s meant to be not as harsh but still get the ibu’s you want. Seems to work for me (though a mate found it still a harsh, might have to reduce it a bit more)


----------



## awfulknauful (6/1/19)

bevan said:


> The stone and wood pacific ale clone recipe does with galaxy. If you FWH the early bittering addition it’s meant to be not as harsh but still get the ibu’s you want. Seems to work for me (though a mate found it still a harsh, might have to reduce it a bit more)


Different strokes for different folks, we are all individuals with different tastes, I know someone who likes Furphy's


----------



## kalbarluke (18/1/19)

Centenial early in the boil is harsh in my experience. Will never use it at 60mins ever again.


----------

